# List me some SQL 15s



## bi_a_op (May 12, 2013)

I'm on the lookout for new 15s (a pair). I want the bass to boom real ahrd in a vented box but without losing too much of my front SQ. Currently looking at SQL 15 EXTREME, EXTREME just means it's 2 ohm instead of the original 4, and some slightly different specs.

I just wanted to see what the community would use. I've seen JBL is quite popular for example. I know people hate these questions but don't confuse this thread with "i want the best subwoofer". I simply want your experiences with sql suboofers


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

the term "SQL" is a marketing gimmick UNLESS you are referring to the sound quality league which is a SQ competition circuit. "Sound quality loud" makes absolutely no sense. Sound quality is just that at any volume level.


----------



## Dodslobber (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with theoldguy on the whole"SQL" term. However I run an Fi Q15 in 3cubes vented, turned down I feel it blends very well, but turned up will hammer the bejeezus out of my truck.


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

The sundown zv4 is a very low distortion driver that gets stupid loud. If sql where real than that would be a sub that would fit that category.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Sundown sa series .


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

idmax? tons of options will work though, as when blended most wont be working anything more than 5 10 percent of what they actually can and that means super low distortion overall.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> idmax? tons of options will work though, as when blended most wont be working anything more than 5 10 percent of what they actually can and that means super low distortion overall.


Oh yes ! Those are dope !


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

DD 3515, IDMAX 15


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

guys, old thread. OP hasnt been on in months


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> guys, old thread. OP hasnt been on in months


Haha, good catch. :blush:

Look what you started, oabeieo.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Old thread or not, I still don't think there's a better 15" out there than the W15GTi.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hoptologist said:


> Haha, good catch. :blush:
> 
> Look what you started, oabeieo.


Ooh woops


----------

